# Fire bans in Colorado



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

I have been trying to get good reliable information about what is actually legal to use during a stage 1 and stage 2 fire ban in Colorado.... when a stage 3 fire ban happens; access to an area becomes restricted so no camping as far as I can determine.

The best fire ban information seems to be available by county.... so look up the fire restrictions in the county where you intend to camp.

In terms of general guidelines; where I can find information, on liquid or propane fueled stoves and propane fire pits; 
...mostly, they seem to be allowed as long as they can be turned off; for stage 1 and stage 2 fire bans.

For stage 1 fire bans fires may be allowed in limited circumstances/conditons that seem to vary by county/locality; if made in an established camping area in a fire ring they may be legal; As long as the are ATTENDED... walking away is not legal.
Open wood fires seem to be banned in a stage 2 ban.
Contained wood fires do not seem to be legal in a stage 2 fire ban.
Gas or propane fire pits that can be turned off seem to be largely acceptable during a stage 1 or stage 2 fire ban (check for restrictions by county).

Fireworks are not legal, during a fire ban.
To be safe on what is forbidden; look it up yourself, be prepared for vague information on many sites.
Small engines must have approved, working spark arresters; again, check by locality.

The local Forest Service Districts seem to be using covid as an excuse for not staffing the phones.

Enjoy!


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Here are links to both a Colorado state fire restriction page,





Current Wildfire Information & Fire Restrictions - Colorado State Forest Service


Fire Bans & Restrictions in Colorado. A comprehensive list of fire bans in counties and parks throughout the state.




csfs.colostate.edu





... including a list of counties and whether they have a ban in place or not;





Fire Restrictions


Overview Information on fire restrictions and bans can change rapidly. The most current information can and should be obtained from your lo...




www.coemergency.com





...And a recent (may 6, 2022) local news station article about a stage 1 restriction to start the camping season;








Stage 1 fire restrictions in place as camping season starts


All districts on the Pike-San Isabel National Forests & Cimarron and Comanche National Grasslands are in Stage 1 fire restrictions. Developed campsites allow campfires in permanent fire pits




www.koaa.com





Hope it helps those trying to camp in Colorado!

Enjoy!


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Due to conflicting information on the internet I am continuing to research whether under what circumstances propane stoves and fire pits may or may not be legal under a stage 1 or a stage 2 fire ban... apparently all open and most contained fires are illegal in Denver Co. Other areas will vary check by county before you end up with a, potentially large, fine.
This site says; fueled stoves may be legal but basically that all fire pits etc are illegal under a stage 2 ban... (I'm not sure they are correct but have been unable to get the FACTS from the Forest service).





Are Camp Stoves Allowed In Colorado During Fire Band - BikeHike


Items Allowed Under a Fire Ban. Only devices that are liquid-fueled or gas-fueled are allowed. Simply put, gas grills, gas fire pits, gas stoves, and gas lanterns are allowed. Are




cyclinghikes.com





This site;





Fire Restrictions | Go Camp Colorado


Information and links to current fire restrictions




www.gocampcolorado.com




Seems to say that the following are banned under a stage one fire ban;
"Any fire or campfire, NOT within a permanently constructed fire grate in a developed park, campground, private residence, or picnic area".
Again I am unable to verify any of this... and it conflicts with information from other sites that indicates that if the fueled fire can be turned off; it should be OK under a stage 1 ban...

Here is another site that pushes basically anti fire of any kind restictions;





Understanding Colorado Fire Ban Stages


Let's look over some important information about fire ban restrictions in Colorado, including all the stages, rules and details you need to know.




www.uncovercolorado.com




"It is not legal to start campfires on dispersed camping trips under Stage 1 restrictions."

I suspect that a lot of the decision will be left up to individual Rangers'/Officers' opinions... which basically leaves us with the only safe (absolutely no chance of a fine) way to have a fire camping is to make a totally artificial electric/simulated fireplace...
...Might just as well stay home, IMO; which I suspect is their, unstated, intention... instead of simply (and honestly) declaring a stage 3 fire ban.

If I continue not to find/receive good information, I may decide to drive 45 miles one way to the "local" Forest Service office and ask them (assuming there is any chance of getting a straight answer)... (I would fully expect to see a sign on the door that they are closed due to Covid (misinformation/fear mongering); just as on their telephone answering machine).

Enjoy!


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Happy Joe said:


> I have been trying to get good reliable information about what is actually legal to use during a stage 1 and stage 2 fire ban in Colorado.... when a stage 3 fire ban happens; access to an area becomes restricted so no camping as far as I can determine.
> 
> The best fire ban information seems to be available by county.... so look up the fire restrictions in the county where you intend to camp.
> 
> ...





Happy Joe said:


> Due to conflicting information on the internet I am continuing to research whether under what circumstances propane stoves and fire pits may or may not be legal under a stage 1 or a stage 2 fire ban... apparently all open and most contained fires are illegal in Denver Co. Other areas will vary check by county before you end up with a, potentially large, fine.
> This site says; fueled stoves may be legal but basically that all fire pits etc are illegal under a stage 2 ban... (I'm not sure they are correct but have been unable to get the FACTS from the Forest service).
> 
> 
> ...


When we were I’ll California in February, we could use the gas stove as long as it was attended at all times. The same in Arizona. We were planning to go to our favorite spot in Larimar County so I looked up the fire restrictions there. They make an exception for camp stoves. I did read yesterday, parts of New Mexico are not allowing no open flames of any kind. This was a private source so I don’t know if it is correct or assumed. I feel your pain, I love cooking outside.

I miss tent camping but I am beginning to appreciate the ease having a campervan affords us. I wish it was 4-wheel drive but that would be way out of our budget.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Thanx!
Not really sure how to cook on a camp stove without being in attendance (doesn't matter).

I expect that I will use, primarily, the single burner propane stove, at least until a Ranger stops by camp (happens only occasionally) and I can ask...
Amongst acquaintances; most will try to follow the rules, but when they start to verge on ridiculous, rules typically start to be ignored. In this respect poor information becomes very counterproductive, IMO.

Depending on how much room I have I may also bring the 100 AH battery, inverter and induction hob; for a more real world trial... it seems to work pretty well for light cooking, with the battery on the kitchen counter. So far the pressure cooker does not show significant gain/energy savings when used with the hob.

I was really hoping to bring the portable propane fire pit, as long as conditions stay in stage 1.

Enjoy!

Edit; in my younger years several pickups were converted from 2wd to 4wd using junkyard parts at a relatively reasonable cost (my self and several friends supplied the free labor); sadly; those days are no more...

Enjoy!


----------

